# Polaris Scrambler XC700 Snowmobile motor



## rubiconrider

this thing is crazy!


----------



## IBBruin

Looks extremely fast on the take off.


----------



## MUDDIE49

Looks like nasty holeshot power...did he had to do much with the mods on mounting the motor?Muddie9:rockn:


----------



## rubiconrider

no idea just stumbled across it on youtube.


----------



## snipe523

There is a guy not too far from me that does stuff like that. He posts over on another forum. For his next project he said he bough a DS450 with a blown motor, and a CBR900RR to use as a donor for the motor


----------



## rubiconrider

holy SPIT!


----------



## HondaGuy

Nice! That thing looks like FUN! lol


----------

